# Spotify on Tivo?



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Tivo just asked users on Facebook if they would like to see Spotify on Tivo.

These people really have a nerve. The majority of people are saying no and that they need to fix the issues that currently exist with the Premiere.

I can't think of any other product where users regularly tell the company NOT to add new features. Hello Tivo? Are you listening?


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

We already have rhapsody which is very similar. Seems like a lot of people are complining about adding new features to the tivo HD. The premiere has been out for awhile, and tivo just needs to work on it. They dont need to do anymore upgrades to hd IMHO.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

It's not just the HD that bothers me. My biggest gripe are the poor Netflix and Amazon apps. To me, those are most important. 

Whatever you want to see changed, I think most of us are in agreement that they can stop trying to add new things for a bit until they get their current issues worked out.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing Spotify on TiVo, but I would rather seeing the Netflix and Amazon apps updated for sure.

Right now, I exclusively use my Roku XDS box for Netflix and Amazon. The experience on the Roku is so much better than it is on TiVo.

I would love it if TiVo would fix these. TiVo's Pandora app is awesome. I want that level of quality for the other apps.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

djwilso said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Spotify on TiVo, but I would rather seeing the Netflix and Amazon apps updated for sure.
> <snip>
> I would love it if TiVo would fix these. TiVo's Pandora app is awesome. I want that level of quality for the other apps.


Agreed 100%. The thing about this is - Tivo only works on what gets them a press release and / or another sticker on the box. Seriously.

They also have a well-entrenched mentality that once they've developed something, it should be more or less sufficient and they don't really plan to touch it again.

Combine the above with Tivo "asking" if customers want Spotify, plus Spotify being the "hot new thing right now" means that in 6-9 months (if we're lucky!) we'll see a Spotify client on Tivo - and the odds are extremely high that there will be NO updates to Netflix, Amazon, Pandora, Rhapsody, Hulu+, Youtube or anything else.

Just the facts...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Lets be honest if TiVo actually wants to compete as the "one box" solution they pretty much need:

Their box to be stable and working correctly.
Everything you can get on a Roku, Boxee Box, or Apple TV available on their box.
Their individual apps to be as good as any other devices individual apps.
An apps store.
Given all the cash they have seems like they could do the above is they wanted to.

Thanks,


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

atmuscarella said:


> Lets be honest if TiVo actually wants to compete as the "one box" solution they pretty much need:
> 
> Their box to be stable and working correctly.
> Everything you can get on a Roku, Boxee Box, or Apple TV available on their box.
> ...


5. To be agile and quick to improve and update software.

Which is where I think ultimately fans of TiVo have been upset. When TiVo first came along, there were lots of updates. We got bug fixes and major new features. Recently TiVo has gotten more bugs, more lag, less updates, and few new features.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

do any premium music services support higher than 128kbps on tivo? pandora; rapsody ect.. If spotify premium supports 320 kbps on tivo, that would be great! I know 320 kbps is supported on squeezebox. Tivo and squeezebox premium pandora users have thus far been denied higher bitrate advantages that PC users enjoy.


----------



## windsurfdog (May 1, 2009)

Well, since those of us who use Rhapsody on Tivo have been deprived of that "privilege" for the last 2 weeks because Rhapsody made changes to their systems that required changes to Tivo's Rhapsody app which have not been completed successfully, I'd say "HELL NO...FIX RHAPSODY FIRST!" But, then again, there's so much for Tivo to fix...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

In terms of hardware, how much more costly is a Tivo box compared to a Roku? I realize Tivo has a hard drive but the cost of a hard drive is much lower than it used to be. Why such a high price compared to the $99 Roku?


----------



## jwagner010 (Dec 8, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> Lets be honest if TiVo actually wants to compete as the "one box" solution they pretty much need:
> 
> Their box to be stable and working correctly.
> Everything you can get on a Roku, Boxee Box, or Apple TV available on their box.
> ...


In order to do (2) they need to be DLNA compliant which they refuse to do as they continue to stick with the closed system. And we all know what eventually happens to tech companies that go with the walled garden approach.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

First, why would I want Spotify on my Tivo? I went to the website but didn't read much beyond "search for and get any song you want". I can get the music I want from Pandora or *shudder* Rhapsody. I can get music videos from Music Choice.

If Spotify is just "the next best thing", I'm afraid by the time TiVo could get it added, it will have just been a passing fad.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm looking for a high bitrate music provider. if tivo can do spotify at 320 kbps like squeezebox can ill be very interested. pandora and napster max out on tivo i believe at 128 kbps. don't know about rapsody.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aadam101 said:


> In terms of hardware, how much more costly is a Tivo box compared to a Roku? I realize Tivo has a hard drive but the cost of a hard drive is much lower than it used to be. Why such a high price compared to the $99 Roku?


I have no idea how much the hard ware costs Tivo compared to Roku, but we do no that at current price points tivo has not been able to turn a real profit. I have always assumed it was a volume problem and that the fix costs of hardware were not that much but either way the results have not been good financially.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Spammer?


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

Fix Rhapsody first! Rhapsody no longer works on Tivo, hasn't for weeks, and Tivo either isn't capable of fixing it, or doesn't care. Why add new apps when Tivo can't fix the old?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

ohmark said:


> Tivo either isn't capable of fixing it, or doesn't care.


It's a little of both.


----------



## S Schultz (Oct 3, 2003)

Just cancelled Rhapsody service today. Tired of it not working on Tivo. Spotify would be great if it streamed on Tivo. I'd probably upgrade from the free service to the paid service!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't possibly imagine it's cheaper (or easier) to build a whole new Spotify app then to just fix Rhapsody......


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I look at Spotify as being the same as Hulu Plus on TiVo. It's going to be a new app that over time..... No one will use.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

magnus said:


> I look at Spotify as being the same as Hulu Plus on TiVo. It's going to be a new app that over time..... No one will use.


ITA.

For Hulu, I don't blame Tivo for nobody using it. If Hulu, could make some changes to the way Hulu+ works it could be wildly popular. It's a great idea that's implemented very very poorly.

Many years ago, I found Pandora and since then I've never even considered paying for music (except for the occasional iTunes download). I don't know even really know what Spotify does and have no interest of it being on my Tivo.

You would think Tivo would put some development behind the apps that do get used. I am fairly certain that the Netflix and Amazon apps get a fair amount of usage. I bet they would get a lot more usage if they had apps that were comparable to other devices that don't make you pay to use them.

I said this in another thread and I'll say it again here. The Blockbuster app should just be taken down. Nobody wants to be associated with Blockbuster. I don't even think anyone uses the app. Someone asked a question about it recently and had a very hard time getting an answer to their question.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> ITA.
> I said this in another thread and I'll say it again here. The Blockbuster app should just be taken down. Nobody wants to be associated with Blockbuster. I don't even think anyone uses the app. Someone asked a question about it recently and had a very hard time getting an answer to their question.


Blockbuster has 1.3 million subscribers vs. Netflix 20 million. It sounds really low until you consider that Tivo only has 1.5 million subscribers.
So the same amount of people that "want" blockbuster, "want" Tivo. Which according to you is "nobody".
http://www.itvedia.com/news/2313.html
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/pr?s=TIVO+Profile


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

seattlewendell said:


> Blockbuster has 1.3 million subscribers vs. Netflix 20 million. It sounds really low until you consider that Tivo only has 1.5 million subscribers.
> So the same amount of people that "want" blockbuster, "want" Tivo. Which according to you is "nobody".
> http://www.itvedia.com/news/2313.html
> http://finance.yahoo.com/q/pr?s=TIVO+Profile


I once had a temp job during Christmas at a Post Office distribution center. We had giant bins especially for Netflix DVD's every single day. We also separated the Blockbuster ones. I could hold the entire daily supply of them on one hand.

Blockbuster is a dying brand. I'm not just making things up. Take a look at the empty store fronts. We have all seen them.

I was astonished when someone came to this forum and asked a question about the Blockbuster app and nobody could provide an answer because nobody uses the damn thing. It's certainly the least talked about app. Nobody even bothers to complain about it because it's so irrelevant.


----------



## stopright (Sep 6, 2011)

Just as a heads up I am pretty sure the new Facebook contract Spotify has is exclusive, so that streaming music is now only available via the social networking site and not out TV. I spoke recently with a television industry representative and these kinds of contracts came up and they said they tried to get music service for their generic DVR, but those music channels are all they are allowed to have because Hollywood is worried people will use dvd burning programs to take music, etc.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

stopright said:


> Just as a heads up I am pretty sure the new Facebook contract Spotify has is exclusive, so that streaming music is now only available via the social networking site and not out TV..


Bzzzt. Wrong.

Spotify is now on Boxee as well as WD TV Live.

Is it too much to ask to get Spotify on Roku boxes too? Pretty please?

(I won't hold my breath that we'll ever see it on *our* TiVos even though it's coming to TiVos in the UK with Virgin Media.)


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd love to see Spotify on my Tivo rather than Pandora. :up:

Pandora works OK and my iTunes streaming is ok... but I'd upgrade Spotify to remove the ads if it were available on my Tivo.


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

To anybody not otherwise aware: Tivo has restored Rhapsody only to Premiere. Tivo has excommunicated Rhapsody from Tivo 2, Tivo 3, and Tivo HD.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

djwilso said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Spotify on TiVo, but I would rather seeing the Netflix and Amazon apps updated for sure.
> 
> I would love it if TiVo would fix these. TiVo's Pandora app is awesome. I want that level of quality for the other apps.


I also would like to see Spotify on the TiVo, where are we at with the likelihood of this in 2013? Currently I use Apple TV and Roku too but would like some of this (good usability) on my TiVo. Pandora is great on TiVo, I'd like Spotify as an option.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Shanezam203 said:


> I also would like to see Spotify on the TiVo, where are we at with the likelihood of this in 2013? Currently I use Apple TV and Roku too but would like some of this (good usability) on my TiVo. Pandora is great on TiVo, I'd like Spotify as an option.


I would love Spotify on TiVo.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

the more apps the better but i would like to see tivo fix the v301 error on rhapsody first!!!!!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

celtic pride said:


> the more apps the better but i would like to see tivo fix the v301 error on rhapsody first!!!!!


TiVo dropped support for Rhapsody on all TiVo's older than the Premiere:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/190

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-08/rhapsody-no-longer-available-on-tivo/


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

TiVo Brings Spotify to TiVo Premiere Boxes

SAN JOSE, CA -- (Marketwire) -- 12/18/12 -- TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ:
TIVO), the creator of and a leader in advanced television services
including digital video recorders (DVRs), today announced the
availability of leading music streaming service Spotify for its TiVo
Premiere boxes in the US. The introduction of Spotify to the host of
applications offered through TiVo is the latest example of the
company's efforts to deliver a complete, customizable entertainment
experience, from television to movies to music, in one box.

"TiVo is continuing to revolutionize the way people consume
entertainment content, and not just television programming," said
Tara Maitra, SVP and general manager of content & media sales at TiVo
Inc. "By providing access to Spotify on TiVo, customers are able to
experience their music and playlists through the best sound system in
their house, as opposed to just their phone or PC, and through the
convenience of one remote."

On TiVo, consumers can sign-in with an existing Spotify Premium
account ($9.99/month) to seamlessly and immediately enjoy their
current playlists through their television. Once the Spotify app is
launched on TiVo, users simply enter their username and password to
begin enjoying music. It will allow TiVo owners to stream music
through their home theater system, as well as browse playlists,
albums and artists, and search for related artists using the TiVo
remote control.

"Integrating Spotify with the TiVo interface brings a more seamless
user experience to Spotify fans, and introduces TiVo fans to a new
way to listen to millions of songs for free," said Pascal de Mul,
Global Head of Hardware partnerships, Spotify. "Through this, users
will be able to stream their playlists through their TiVo and home
theater sound system and share their music with friends."

Spotify joins TiVo's current musical lineup of Pandora, Rhapsody,
Live365, Music Choice and songs connected from a PC or Mac music
library*. The Spotify app is expected to begin rolling out to
customers in the next 24 hours and TiVo customers will find it in the
Music & Photos menu.

To learn more about Spotify on TiVo or to sign up for a free, 30-day
trial of Spotify Premium, visit www.spotify.com/tivo.

* To stream songs connected from a PC or Mac, you will need TiVo
Desktop software for PC or TiVo Desktop software for Mac. TiVo
Desktop software is not required to use Spotify, Pandora, Rhapsody,
Live365 or Music Choice.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

drebbe said:


> TiVo Brings Spotify to TiVo Premiere Boxes
> 
> SAN JOSE, CA -- (Marketwire) -- 12/18/12 -- TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ:
> TIVO), the creator of and a leader in advanced television services
> ...


Ask and you shall receive! This is great!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Wow!


So when will it appear? I just rebooted my TiVo and don't see Spotify in the menus.


----------



## craighwk (Nov 17, 2012)

Me neither. Trying a system update now to see if that changes anything. I'm excited about this! Spotify is amazing to me.

Edit: Update did nothing. Read somewhere else it should appear within a day. Woo!


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Why is it better than rhapsody?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

jwagner010 said:


> In order to do (2) they need to be DLNA compliant which they refuse to do as they continue to stick with the closed system. And we all know what eventually happens to tech companies that go with the walled garden approach.


Yes, they end up with 198 billion dollars in the bank and have apple logo stamp all over their product.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Shanezam203 said:


> I'd love to see Spotify on my Tivo rather than Pandora. :up:
> 
> Pandora works OK and my iTunes streaming is ok... but I'd upgrade Spotify to remove the ads if it were available on my Tivo.


Please, explain why you or anyone would pay $10.00 a month for this?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Johncv said:


> Please, explain why you or anyone would pay $10.00 a month for this?


It's the unlimited jukebox in the sky. Access to any song or album or artist I'd ever want to listen to, without having to pay individually to "own" the files -- or even worry about disk space to house it all. And the service offers tons of ways to discover new music and share these discoveries with friends. Plenty of cool Spotify-based apps to keep it all very interesting.

These days I'd rather pay $10/month for this sort of unlimited cloud-based access, then I would to pay for albums I listen to a few times and then get sick of. Why would I ever buy an album again?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Fofer said:


> Wow!
> 
> So when will it appear? I just rebooted my TiVo and don't see Spotify in the menus.


It's there now. I'm using it. The UI seems a bit sluggish (surprise surprise  ) ... BUT it looks very nice, and is working quite well. I'm happy with it.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

The biggest problem is that it doesn't support the keyboard on the Tivo iPhone or iPad app.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

It also doesn't support the keyboard on the TiVo Bluetooth "Slide" Remote. (I'm not sure if any TiVo "apps" do.) That's disappointing.

That is a problem since Spotify has such a tremendous library, you're always searching for stuff.

As it stands now, I will probably just end up making playlists of albums I want to listen to, on Spotify in my computer... and the scroll down the LOOOONG list of playlists on the TV screen to find/play what I want. Yeesh.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Slide remote keyboard works in other apps, including rhapsody. And spotify gets first billing? Now its an extra click to get to rhapsody! ;-)


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

swerver said:


> Slide remote keyboard works in other apps, including rhapsody.


Yes, just checked. It works in Pandora and it works in Netflix. The searches there work better in those too, as you type it shows the matching results (a la TiVo.)

Not so with Spotify, you have to hit "SEARCH" at the end, to invoke the search.

Another weird thing is that in the list of Music apps, Spotify doesn't have an icon. The other apps do. Looks odd.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Johncv said:


> Please, explain why you or anyone would pay $10.00 a month for this?


For a real music fan, $120 a year for unlimited access to all the music you can handle is a no brainer. If you are not a big music fan, then pandora or other free services work just fine. I use pandora too, but I love albums too much. I love to be able to dial up any album and listen to the whole thing anytime anywhere. $120 a year for that, no question.

In comparison, I could buy one cd (digital or otherwise) for about the same price per month. So at the end of the year I have 12 albums. Big whoop - I can listen to 12 albums in a day and do 12 different ones the next day, every day, all year. Not even close.

But I realize I'm in the minority on this one, as itunes is vastly more popular than subscription music services. I attribute that to the crowd - look at the top songs on itunes, it's all teeny bopper stuff, junk. Kids that buy horrible singles off horrible albums, that's the market that itunes has captured. Subscription music attracts a more voracious, discerning music fan.

It's also nice to actually be getting music legitimately. I know stealing music was the rage for some time and admit that I did some of my own, but I think in the next decade it should become passe, now that people are starting to realize that it's not such a great deal after, all things considered.

(I'm a rhapsody user by the way, am trying spotify just to see what the fuss is about, but it's more or less the same thing)


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> I can't possibly imagine it's cheaper (or easier) to build a whole new Spotify app then to just fix Rhapsody......


I think that the new apps are really built by the company they are partnering with, so 'free' development. Once it is released, then TIVO developers take it over and either, 1) Let it get stale and die, or 2) Upgrade it over a huge amount of time.

The tivo platform is not conducive to application updates. Pushing 2 updates a year to a box is NOT very app fix friendly. And the fact tivo doesnt do any updates to older machines is really bad. There are quite a few minor things they could push out to tivohd units and others to make the 'tivo experience' the same on all devices.

This idea that the hd gui is 2+ years old and still isn't done. Or the dual-core processor isn't turned back on after it was turned off 2 years ago is perplexing. How many developers does tivo have? They are acting like they have maybe 3.

A simple thing changing 'Now Playing' to 'My Shows' would be easy to change on older boxes.

The Ipad, Iphone app code could ber put on the older tivohd easily

The tivohd, at least, can do TS file output. Allowing this would be minor code. We know the ts code is there, it was added for the AOL app years ago.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

philhu said:


> I think that the new apps are really built by the company they are partnering with, so 'free' development. Once it is released, then TIVO developers take it over and either, 1) Let it get stale and die, or 2) Upgrade it over a huge amount of time.
> 
> The tivo platform is not conducive to application updates. Pushing 2 updates a year to a box is NOT very app fix friendly. And the fact tivo doesnt do any updates to older machines is really bad. There are quite a few minor things they could push out to tivohd units and others to make the 'tivo experience' the same on all devices.
> 
> ...


The apps are updated independently of the TiVo (although an app update may sometimes depend upon a required feature update in the TiVo OS). For instance, Xfinity On-Demand was updated from SD to HD menus without a major TiVo-update taking place at the same time.

I'm also fairly certain that the current/recent apps are all wholly 'owned' by the respective companies, and that TiVo's responsibility is distribution. Updates to those apps would have to come from the partner.

The second core in the processor was enabled approximately this time last year and has since remained enabled.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

philhu said:


> The Ipad, Iphone app code could ber put on the older tivohd easily


...and TiVo HD users *do* get to enjoy the iOS app's guide, scheduling, remote control, search and explore features. Yes, a subset of the features that Premiere users get, but dem's the breaks.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Fofer said:


> It also doesn't support the keyboard on the TiVo Bluetooth "Slide" Remote. ... That's disappointing.


I'd call that a gross defect. But it might make sense, _if_ the app was ported over from some other platform(s) that don't have keyboards.

I also wonder a little if -- having dropped the Slide -- they've forgotten/stopped caring about all the other keyboards that work with the TiVo.  Not seriously, though.



Fofer said:


> Another weird thing is that in the list of Music apps, Spotify doesn't have an icon. The other apps do. Looks odd.


They neglected to give icons to the new games, too (Kaboom, Quizzmaster and Rockswap). On top of breaking the old icon system for local HME apps in the HDUI, but that's been a while now.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> I'd call that a gross defect. But it might make sense, _if_ the app was ported over from some other platform(s) that don't have keyboards.
> 
> I also wonder a little if -- having dropped the Slide -- they've forgotten/stopped caring about all the other keyboards that work with the TiVo.  Not seriously, though.


I think they ported the Virgin Media Spotify App.

I'm not positive but I don't think the slide remote works with the UK Virgin Media TiVo boxes.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Well I blame TiVo for not making/enforcing the keyboard API (or whatever) on any and all apps they integrate.

I mean, c'mon


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Well I blame TiVo for not making/enforcing the keyboard API (or whatever) on any and all apps they integrate.
> 
> I mean, c'mon


No argument from me. I agree that the slide remote should work. I guess they couldn't convince Spotify to comply and/or Spotify agreed to support in the next? version of the app.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sbiller said:


> No argument from me. I agree that the slide remote should work. I guess they couldn't convince Spotify to comply and/or Spotify agreed to support in the next? version of the app.


Does the Slide work on any app? If not it might be something with the OS where the driver isn't accessible via apps.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

innocentfreak said:


> Does the Slide work on any app? If not it might be something with the OS where the driver isn't accessible via apps.


Yes, as mentioned earlier in this thread (yesterday) -- at the very least, it works in Pandora and it works in Netflix. I'm sure it works in more, those are just the first two I checked.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Fofer said:


> Yes, as mentioned earlier in this thread (yesterday) -- at the very least, it works in Pandora and it works in Netflix. I'm sure it works in more, those are just the first two I checked.


Ahh ok, I missed that. I couldn't remember ever using it or trying it with Pandora or youtube.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

What ******** you need to have a premium account in order to use it on TiVo. I have never heard of such a thing. I don't ay for stuff that I can't try first.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

So try it on your computer for free first?

I've heard of such a thing, many times. Rhapsody is that way too. As is Netflix.


----------



## Larry M (Jul 21, 2012)

According to Spotify's website, they only support computers with the free version. The premium is the only version that is streamed to other devices. There is no choice on TiVo's part.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> What ******** you need to have a premium account in order to use it on TiVo. I have never heard of such a thing. I don't ay for stuff that I can't try first.


I suspect this has something to do with what their contracts say they can do with a "computer" as opposed to a "device", or some such wording. You also need a premium Spotify account to stream to an iPhone or to my AV receiver (which has a Spotify app builtin, in addition to Sirius XM/Rhapsody/other stuff).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> What ******** you need to have a premium account in order to use it on TiVo. I have never heard of such a thing. I don't ay for stuff that I can't try first.


I was looking at Spotify's web site and they indicate the free and unlimited accounts are only available via a computer. The Premium account ($10/mo) shows it is available on everything.

They do offer a free 30 dsy test of their Premium account so yes you can try it first.

So unless they are lying the restriction is a Spotify thing not a TiVo thing. The same as Hulu requiring a Hulu+ account. The $10/mo seems a little out of line considering what Hulu+ or Netflix charge and the fact that Pandora is free.


----------

